# my stash - very pic heavy!!!



## erine1881 (Jul 2, 2008)

Sorry guys and gals. I've acquired tons of new products, sold a bunch of stuff, and rearranged products as well. I need to rework and photograph everything again.   Please bear with me :wink:


----------



## Susanne (Jul 2, 2008)

Erine, I love you and your eye shadow collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for sharing! I am looking forward to see the rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love staring at those pics.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Erine, I love you and your eye shadow collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing! I am looking forward to see the rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love staring at those pics._

 
thanks hun.  i'm still working on is right now!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 2, 2008)

Oops, did you post this thread twice??


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oops, did you post this thread twice??_

 
oops, i guess i did.  it kept freezing everytime i edited it, so who knows what happened.  i deleted the other one.


----------



## elmo1026 (Jul 2, 2008)

OMG,
Eeeeeerrrrriiiiinnnnne,
I am so jealous of you. I could please be your best friend and move in with you to play with your makeup. I am drooling right now!!!! I can not wait to see more. Whenever you host a sale please let me.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 2, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 2, 2008)

Whhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaa!
Your eyeshadow collection is the thing dreams are made of.  No, your entire collection is dream fodder.


----------



## pichima (Jul 2, 2008)

Omg !!!!


----------



## nunu (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh my Erine i LOVE your collection!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 2, 2008)

wow... amazing collection i love it <3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 2, 2008)

I am envious! I want to make a detailed thread of my collection now too! ^__^


----------



## florabundance (Jul 2, 2008)

woooow, now that is a collection. u have like everything ever!!


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jul 2, 2008)

OMFG!! OMFG!!! you're my new hero


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 2, 2008)

LMAO!!  I seriously drank my entire pot of coffee going through your MAC porn!!  Your brush collection almost had me in tears for how incredible it is! lol  I'm so glad you finally got around to posting.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you... thank you... thank you.  You have an AWESOME collection.  BTW... where do you live????


----------



## Hilly (Jul 2, 2008)

I am drooling over your brushes!! I love it all girl!!!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 2, 2008)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you have one of the best collections ive ever seen!
and your brush collection is like a brush store


----------



## stacey4415 (Jul 2, 2008)

Let me come shop at your mac store please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heehehe


----------



## damsel (Jul 2, 2008)

your collection is love. definitely one of my favorites. thanks for posting.


----------



## danijajuu (Jul 2, 2008)

i want all of your blush products. i love it all!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy!!


----------



## n_c (Jul 2, 2008)

Im soooo jealous right now...you've got a fantastic collection!!!


----------



## gitts (Jul 2, 2008)

Yours collection is wonderous. It is for your personal use or are you a MUA?


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jul 2, 2008)

omg i cannot stop looking at your stash, its absolutly amazing, it must have cost a fortune!

Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## hooxxknew (Jul 2, 2008)

oh myyy.. thats the best collection ive ever seen. ;D
lemme know if you ever have a sale. lol.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 2, 2008)

Erine, where can I visit you?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awesome collection! Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 2, 2008)

I am so drooling right now, very nice!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 2, 2008)

This is one sexy stash!


----------



## jmac68 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm jealous!! Your collection is something for me to aspire to!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh my hell.  

That could possibly be the most brushes I've ever seen!
These are the best collection pics IMO.  I'm drooling...no lie.


----------



## shmooby (Jul 2, 2008)

that's insaaaaane!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks everyone!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was an insomniac last night, so i was up til 8am finishing it, hoping it would make me sleepy, and it did!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




one small (or big) problem.  i've reached the maximum size the thread can be, so as my collection grows, i may need to start a second thread or retake all my pics in larger groups.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitts* 

 
_Yours collection is wonderous. It is for your personal use or are you a MUA?_

 
i've worked for mac for two years now, so that's helped my collection grow.


----------



## nightflight (Jul 2, 2008)

OMG. Such a huge collection.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 2, 2008)

amazing!


----------



## nursie (Jul 2, 2008)

omg! i love your collection and the pics really help me decide what to add to mine


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursie* 

 
_omg! i love your collection and the pics really help me decide what to add to mine_

 
i'm glad my pics can help you out.  i was afraid they were a little too "clinical" looking, but with a white background i guess it does help show the colors better.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jul 2, 2008)

Love your collection, why did I have to see Fantastic Plastic, been searching forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pix are fantastic!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 2, 2008)

P.S.>>I added a subscription to this, just incase I'm having a bad day and need a little 'pick me up.'


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 3, 2008)

yayy ive been waiting for you to post this


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jul 3, 2008)

holy smokes!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jul 3, 2008)

What a fantastic collection! I can not stop scrolling up and down several times to ogle those brushes: drools: Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## landonsmother (Jul 3, 2008)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!  now that's what you call makeup heaven


----------



## User93 (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG new mac pr0n! its like im in the shop


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jul 3, 2008)

nice collection, it's so clean and organized, luv it!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 3, 2008)

*drool*


----------



## acu (Jul 4, 2008)

Erine, what an impressive collection!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cuiran (Jul 4, 2008)

I love you and your eye shadow collection


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 4, 2008)

Amazing brush collection. I think I can tell what some of your brush staples are


----------



## iliang25 (Jul 4, 2008)

this thread made me feel like selling the rest of my other brands MU to expand my MAC...LOL...


----------



## DREAMER111 (Jul 4, 2008)

This is a beautiful sight.


----------



## nikki (Jul 4, 2008)

I think I just saw MAC heaven!!!!


----------



## clamster (Jul 4, 2008)

WOWzers!!!!!!! I loove it!


----------



## ashleync (Jul 5, 2008)

So amazing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Your collection is like a dream! Love it - thanks for the post


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow your collection is fantastic! 

So jealous!


----------



## vcanady (Jul 9, 2008)

you are my hero.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 9, 2008)

oh my god

i love you


----------



## bythesea (Jul 9, 2008)

WOW!  You're like a MAC counter!  Fabulous


----------



## hr44 (Jul 10, 2008)

My mouth was open the WHOLE TIME!!! I love your stash! OMG and your brushes! Gooolllyyyyyyyyy. (Yesss you did just make me say Golly)

LOVE IT LOVE it LOVE IT!!!


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 28, 2008)

awesome collection! i hope one day i'll work for mac too so i can have all this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there are so many things i want after looking at your collection!


----------



## animacani (Jul 29, 2008)

1 word: WOW!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 29, 2008)

Fan-freaking-tastic.

<33


----------



## vintage_beauty (Jul 30, 2008)

Soooo many brushes. Amazing collection!


----------



## nleslie (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh my GOODNESS!
I am speechless! (Well, obviously I'm not haha!)
Awesome job! I love all your pigments. =)


----------



## aleksis210 (Jul 30, 2008)

I loooove your glitters! I'm obsessed with glitter but I am too afraid of wearing it, like I have no idea how I should wear it....yet it makes me wanna dance..


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, damn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is MAC heaven for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thanks for taking the time to post all of that, it's all seriously amazing.


----------



## erynnj (Aug 2, 2008)

holy crap, this is amazing. great stash.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 3, 2008)

OMG Erine!  Such a nice collection!


----------



## fashionate (Aug 3, 2008)

oh.my.god that is insane!! woowwww impressive, seriously, i'm speechless


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Aug 3, 2008)

Why so many of the same brush? I was glad to scroll up and see that this was your collection in knowing that you are a MUA.  These traincase pictures and the forum in general never cease to amaze me.

What do you store it all in? How do you organize everything?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meaghanb2926* 

 
_Why so many of the same brush? I was glad to scroll up and see that this was your collection in knowing that you are a MUA. These traincase pictures and the forum in general never cease to amaze me.

What do you store it all in? How do you organize everything?_

 
the reason i have so many of the same brush is because i use those brushes the most, especially when i'm doing freelance work.  when you're doing an entire bridal party, you don't have time to clean all your brushes inbetween each person.  this way you've a clean one handy right away.

my palettes are all labeled and stored in a photo storage box-quick and easy access.  this is set on top of two sterilite storage bins (which are now outta space-i need a third).  each bin has three drawers (white bins with grey oval handles-large size).  two drawers hold my pigments and glitters, one drawer for my holidy palettes and MES, one for my paint pots and fluidlines, one for face products such as MSF, blot powder, beauty powders, compacts, etc, and one for CCBs, glimmershimmers, pearlizers and loose beauty powders.  

i need to rethink it all cause i have officially run outta room.  i've bought a bunch of new stuff and have no room for it now.  when i get a chance i'll take pics of all the new stuff and update my stash info.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 4, 2008)

holy mother of jesus! please adopt me.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 5, 2008)

HOLY...are you rich?!? I worship your collection lol. amazing!!


----------



## nana2552 (Aug 17, 2008)

OMG....I am soooo drooling over your collection..

U r a very lucky girl!!!


----------



## nana2552 (Aug 17, 2008)

I am sorry if this is off topic but I was sold a fake 136 on ebay and have been thinking about getting either the 136 or 134 (real) for patting on blushes....which do you prefer since I see that you have both?


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 17, 2008)

your collection is amazing ! thanks for sharing


----------



## addicta a MAC (Aug 18, 2008)

WOW its amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing ! i l0ve it. thanx 4 posting!


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Aug 18, 2008)

WOW...I was literally just staring at your pics without blinking...lol It kept going...


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nana2552* 

 
_I am sorry if this is off topic but I was sold a fake 136 on ebay and have been thinking about getting either the 136 or 134 (real) for patting on blushes....which do you prefer since I see that you have both?_

 
well, it depends on what you're wanting the brush to do.  the 136 has the longer handle, and is less dense, which would make it give sheerer coverage with powders.  the 134 has the shorter handle, and is thicker/denser, giving more coverage then the 136.  i like the 134 better, but wish it had the longer handle.


----------



## ZoZo (Aug 19, 2008)

Great great collection, loooooooooove it!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 19, 2008)

omg your collection is awesome!!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 19, 2008)

I feel like I just viewed the Grand Canyon!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Erine, this is...this is just incredible - 

Thank You!


----------



## mactabby (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow! Your collection is AMAZING! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nazia (Aug 19, 2008)

Your collection is make up heaven! Thank you for taking the time to post and update. It just created a few lemmings for me!


----------



## jaclynashley (Aug 28, 2008)

It all looks so yummy .
It's like a MAC Candy Store !


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Aug 28, 2008)

Will you be my new best friend? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am amazed at your collection. That is EXACTLY what I want mine to end up looking like. I just interviewed with MAC at Nordstroms and am supposed to do my DEMO soon. I'm nervous and could use help. I'm also a cocktail waitress here in Vegas and would love you to give me some tips. I currently hold 130 MAC eyeshadows. Help me sister!!! Incredible collection. Jaw-dropping pictures. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## mymakeuproom (Aug 28, 2008)

WOW, I am so jealous!


----------



## Norwaygirl (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG, your collection is incredible! Wow!


----------



## kera484 (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, that is a great collection!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that I'll dream about your collection tonight.


----------



## 2nigurl (Aug 28, 2008)

wow! great great collections!!


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 1, 2008)

woooowwwwwwwww i love your collection!!! it makes me drool! lol and btw i just love your homemade quads! the colors are so vibrant together! i love mac quads, the colors are all so perfect together, i really need to get my hands on some of those! anyway... great collection, i would kill to have it


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## LP_x (Sep 2, 2008)

WOW! I am so jealous, your collection is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 2, 2008)

Amazing collection!


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 2, 2008)

I think my heart just stopped...

Brushes, brushes, brushes!! omg...AMAZING! 

I feel so so poor lol


----------



## MsChrys79 (Sep 2, 2008)

WOW!! My head is so hurting right now... ALL the colors...so jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to be like you when I grow up...


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 2, 2008)

I am sooo ENVIOUS of you... This is an AMAZINGGGG Collection!!!


----------



## glamgirl (Sep 3, 2008)

You go girl!!  Colllection is awesome


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm all for makeup but...how will we ever use it all? I don't rival your collection and still find it piling up///


----------



## doll.face (Sep 3, 2008)

Great collection. A few of these pictures looked familiar to me. I then realized someone tried passing them off as their own for a swap on makeupalley. I just thought you'd might like to know. She sent me the pictures of the paint pots and fluidlines. Here is her account..

http://makeupalley.com/p_MACaddict2004


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doll.face* 

 
_Great collection. A few of these pictures looked familiar to me. I then realized someone tried passing them off as their own for a swap on makeupalley. I just thought you'd might like to know. She sent me the pictures of the paint pots and fluidlines. Here is her account..

http://makeupalley.com/p_MACaddict2004_

 
thanks dollface.  i don't know how you move around on makeupalley, but when i did a picture search for cosmetics under her name, it said there were no pics.  so, i don't know if she removed them, or...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thanks for the heads up!  i'm gonna have to go back and edit all my pics i guess.


----------



## jollystuikie (Sep 3, 2008)

omg


----------



## jollystuikie (Sep 3, 2008)

omg.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 4, 2008)

WOW
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that is one amazing collection, Iam soo jelous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## doll.face (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_thanks dollface. i don't know how you move around on makeupalley, but when i did a picture search for cosmetics under her name, it said there were no pics. so, i don't know if she removed them, or...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks for the heads up! i'm gonna have to go back and edit all my pics i guess._

 
No problem! She was sending them out of a photobucket, I believe. I don't have her messages anymore or I'd check. I'm not sure where you have yours linked to but if possible, she could have even been doing that!

Everyone has caught on her to game but who knows. People like that might have multiple accounts, you know?


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doll.face* 

 
_No problem! She was sending them out of a photobucket, I believe. I don't have her messages anymore or I'd check. I'm not sure where you have yours linked to but if possible, she could have even been doing that!

Everyone has caught on her to game but who knows. People like that might have multiple accounts, you know?_

 
mine are all thru photobucket too, but all my albums are private.  she must be copying and saving, then loading em thru her photobucket account.  

i'm just gonna have to label the color names over the actual product with a certain font, instead of typing them up under each pic on this thread.  it'll take longer, but at least that'll help stop people from using my pics.  

this is why i hate people!!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 7, 2008)

wow that was intense


----------



## danijajuu (Sep 10, 2008)

i want all of your cheek products..amazing!


----------



## Edie (Sep 11, 2008)

Gulp!


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 11, 2008)

29 PALETTES!?!?! WOW

(yes, I counted lol)


----------



## ibreakhearts66 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow. That is not a collection, that's an entire store transported into your home!


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow, Erine......your collection is amazing and a great inspiration to me! I love all the older Mac stuff, I want some too.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## sincola (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow, Erine, I am speechless after viewing your huge collection!!


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Sep 16, 2008)

best.collection.ever!!!!


----------



## MzFit (Sep 16, 2008)

Wowza that is amazing!!!!


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Sep 20, 2008)

That was BADASS!!!!!!
MEOWZA!!!!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 21, 2008)

WOAH!! You just blew my freaking MIND! You are sooooo lucky to have all that stuff!!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow - a truly amazing collection - organized and photographed beautifully, I must say.


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 21, 2008)

Erine, I hope to have a collection as grand as yours one day!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow! What a great collection!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow you are so sweet for taking the time to photograph all that! :-D Amazing variety!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Chrystal80 (Oct 3, 2008)

All I have got to say to your collection is... "OMG!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have never seen someone with so many MAC products. That must have cost you a fortune!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can only wish eh?


----------



## starangel2383 (Oct 4, 2008)

i can honestly say that your collection looks to be one of the most organized i have ever seen and i thought i had alot of stuff, you probably have me beat in some regards


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 6, 2008)

wow! what a great collection! and your brush collection is to die for!!!


----------



## MUALindsay (Oct 9, 2008)

I want to play!!! Hehe.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iliang25* 

 
_this thread made me feel like selling the rest of my other brands MU to expand my MAC...LOL..._

 
Bad BE girl!!! _((Me too, though!!))_


----------



## vmb8706 (Oct 9, 2008)

wow now thats a collection lol


----------



## Nemo (Oct 9, 2008)

Holy Rusted Metal Batman! That is quite a collection. I may have to show this to my hubby so he won't feel so bad about my collection!!! I am so envious of your brushes!!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pinkaura (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## koretta (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG fantastic collection!!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 15, 2008)

wow, greatest stash i've seen by far!


----------



## Miss World (Oct 17, 2008)

Your collection is fantastic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a question... what do you have stuck to your brushes?  << i know, weird question


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss World* 

 
_Your collection is fantastic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a question... what do you have stuck to your brushes? << i know, weird question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
its decorative tape, like you'd use for presents!  that way i can tell my brushes from someone else's.  i got it at target.  it comes in different colored stripes.


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 19, 2008)

im hating, lock your doors at night lol!!!

I love it


----------



## hege (Oct 19, 2008)

WOW! I LOVE your collection!

I hope mine reaches that point sometime, but I'm far from it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank you for the virtual MAC counter visit! Your collection is awesome!! )


----------



## User49 (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow. That is a mac collection if I have ever seen one! I have to say I am a little bit in shock!


----------



## User49 (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nemo* 

 
_Holy Rusted Metal Batman! That is quite a collection. I may have to show this to my hubby so he won't feel so bad about my collection!!! I am so envious of your brushes!!!! Thank you for sharing._

 
Lol I had to show this to my boyfriend tooo and he just went "fCuk me!!!: lol. *secretly I wish mine was this big!!* 

Girl how long have you worked at mac for!? Give me some hope!


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 20, 2008)

that is more like a store than a collection! Its incredibleee--- so jealous!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks everyone!  believe it or not
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (believe it), i've bought from a few collections since my last update.  i need to bust a move and take pics of all that stuff and upload it.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 21, 2008)

ok.. now I am awake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If I ever run out of coffee and have no time to buy new one I just look at your stunning collection!


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Nov 6, 2008)

great collection! i dunno if this question has already been asked but... how long did it take u to put this all together (pics & listing names of each product). i have been wanting to put up my makeup collection, but i don't know, i may never finish! my ocd will be on super overdrive! lol!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamourgirl216* 

 
_great collection! i dunno if this question has already been asked but... how long did it take u to put this all together (pics & listing names of each product). i have been wanting to put up my makeup collection, but i don't know, i may never finish! my ocd will be on super overdrive! lol!_

 
umm, once i got all the pics taken, it took a day or two to edit them on photobucket (a few hours each day), and then one day to load and type everything.

but of course my collection has grown, so now i gotta update all the pics.


----------



## Tamzin_Uk (Nov 13, 2008)

All i can say is WOW!!


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_umm, once i got all the pics taken, it took a day or two to edit them on photobucket (a few hours each day), and then one day to load and type everything.

but of course my collection has grown, so now i gotta update all the pics._

 
thanks for answering my question! one of these days I'm gonna try and start taking pics of my never ending makeup collection, lol!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## mommys-makeup (Nov 14, 2008)

yikes!!!! not even in my wildest dreams do i have close to that!! i love your collection! thanx for sharing!


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Nov 16, 2008)

All I can say is You're a MAC whore, girl!!! My gosh!!! I finished my dinner scrolling thru ur stuff!!!! You get a 10 out of 10!!! lol LOL


----------



## Susanne (Nov 16, 2008)

Erin, I still love looking at your collection


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 16, 2008)

^^^i still have to update it!  i've got a shit-ton of stuff that isn't on there yet!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_^^^i still have to update it!  i've got a shit-ton of stuff that isn't on there yet!_


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 16, 2008)

Love your shadow & brush collection. Thank you for sharing. Your collection makes me want to depot my shadows & color coordinate into pallates


----------



## Susanne (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_Love your shadow & brush collection. Thank you for sharing. Your collection makes me want to depot my shadows & color coordinate into pallates_

 





 I wish I would learn to depot...


----------



## my_stuft_vanity (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: watch my garden grow!!!*







 you


----------



## ceesee823 (Nov 20, 2008)

I just passed out and came to. HOLY SSSSSS. I dont even know what to say, other than what state do you live in, can we be best friends and can I come over often?


----------



## cupcake123 (Nov 25, 2008)

I am so in awe.  All I can say is "wow!"


----------



## piN.up (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG what a great collection!!!


----------



## piecesofmeg (Nov 26, 2008)

That is an amazing collection.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 27, 2008)

omg....br.br.BRUSHES!*drool*


----------



## MsEclectic (Jan 14, 2009)

My O MY - WHAT a collection...the best i have ever laid my eyes upon


----------



## michthr (Jan 14, 2009)

its like the mother of all collections!!! im in LOVE!


----------



## SarahRN (Jan 15, 2009)

Simply stunning!


----------



## anita22 (Feb 10, 2009)

WOW this is amazing! Thanks for taking the time to label all the colours - it must've taken you forever!


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2009)

Amazing collection !!


----------



## dirtyprincess (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh my god im soooooo envious,that is one amazing collection !!!! Keep up the good work !!!


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: watch my garden grow!!!*

Im speechless!!! Amazing collection!!!


----------



## neyna78 (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG.
You can open a shop with all of your MAC products. =)


----------



## chaffsters33 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, this is absolutely amazing. How do you organize all of it??


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 7, 2009)

Beautiful collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## retrofox (May 5, 2009)

I love Love LOVE your collection!


----------



## MissResha (May 6, 2009)

holy SHIT!!!


----------



## erine1881 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: watch my garden grow!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chaffsters33* 

 
_Wow, this is absolutely amazing. How do you organize all of it??_

 
i just got new storage bins for them. got em from target.

itso Storage : Storage + Organization : Home : Target

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_WOW this is amazing! Thanks for taking the time to label all the colours - it must've taken you forever!_

 
it did! it took me about a week to take and edit pics, upload em, and label em.

its been quite awhile since i updated things. some things have gone, and new things have been added. i'll update everything when i get a chance.


----------



## MzzRach (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Tahti (May 7, 2009)

OMG your E/S collection is to die for!!!! <3


----------



## glowingface (May 18, 2009)

WOW!!!FREAKIN FANTASTIC!!
MIND-BLOWING COLLECTION..
thanks for sharing wth us...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it had all the colors i missed and have been hunting since ages...i secretly wished the e/s jumped out frm my laptop screen and land in my palettes...


----------



## Sexycocolatte (May 18, 2009)

:sweet  :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















:jaw  drop:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















i have no words!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (May 18, 2009)

I think I died and went to heaven!!! Lovely collection


----------



## justjaimelyn (May 20, 2009)

Totally impressed.  No words except Impressed!!


----------



## Choupinette28 (May 20, 2009)

Love your collection


----------



## beautifulxface (May 22, 2009)

Dang girl, your collection is HOT!! 

Be a shame if something...happened to it.


----------



## jens7lil1s (Jun 3, 2009)

At last an addict as bad (almost) as me....LOL!


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 3, 2009)

*faints* your collection is awesome! I'm not sure if I posted already but oh well.....I was fun looking at it again!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 4, 2009)

Your collection is awesome Erin!! I don't know if I posted about it but I just love seeing your collection again!


----------



## chynegal (Jun 8, 2009)

my mouth is wide open right now and it wont close...where do u store all of it


----------



## chynegal (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexycocolatte* 

 
_

















:sweet  :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















:jaw  drop:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















i have no words!_

 

lol i am so with you on this one lol


----------



## mern (Jun 8, 2009)

I think... actually no, I JUST creamed my pants... wow! you have a complete store! Is this all for your own personal use?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 10, 2009)

this is the most amazing mac collection i've EVER seen!


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 10, 2009)

I confess that sometimes when I'm bored I'll open this thread just to gaze lovingly upon the MAC.


----------



## silviachic (Jun 22, 2009)

I am dying...


----------



## chococat5 (Jun 22, 2009)

Dang! *Speechless*


----------



## maclovin' (Jun 24, 2009)

for real. i just died and went to makeup heaven. soooo amazing. i would kill for your belle azure quad with lucky green!! if you're ever in the mood to sell, you let me know haha!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG!!


----------



## LASHionista (Jul 1, 2009)

to me this is the most amazing collection on here! this is real MAC porn ;D


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jul 4, 2009)

an amazing mac collection


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jul 4, 2009)

you are like the queen of MAC o.o sooo jealous


----------



## xSharon (Jul 5, 2009)

OMG! i'm SO jealous of your AMAZING stash! all the mac (L)


----------



## lady_photog (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LASHionista* 

 
_to me this is the most amazing collection on here! this is real MAC porn ;D_

 

I agree..lol...amazing. I am jealous.


----------



## xobaby89 (Jul 5, 2009)

wow! FABULOUS collection!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 6, 2009)

Erin, I still love looking at your collection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sure it has grown during the last year.


----------



## bellovesmac (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## jenniferj (Aug 14, 2009)

speechless


----------



## sunshine16 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thats amazing, i love it!
You should get someone to build you a counter in your house haha.

Just purely out of interest, do you own any non-MAC products? (I'm not hating, i know you work for MAC and all.. i'm just wondering)

Thanks so much for taking the time out to do this for our viewing pleasure, and oh man is it a lot of pleasure *wipes drool off chin*


----------



## nez_o (Aug 16, 2009)

oh wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice collection


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 17, 2009)

Your brush collection alone is one of the most fantastic things my eyes have seen.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 18, 2009)

I feel so inadequate 
lol


----------



## macaddict83 (Aug 19, 2009)

Erine, Thank you for taking the time to organize and post your massive, wonderful collection! Whew, it took my breath away!


----------



## MUALindsay (Aug 19, 2009)

I would LOVE to see your case/what you take with you for weddings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm just starting out and need a good case and good idea of what all I need (or don't) for weddings.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunshine16* 

 
_Thats amazing, i love it!
You should get someone to build you a counter in your house haha.

Just purely out of interest, do you own any non-MAC products? (I'm not hating, i know you work for MAC and all.. i'm just wondering)

Thanks so much for taking the time out to do this for our viewing pleasure, and oh man is it a lot of pleasure *wipes drool off chin*_

 
i do have a few nars shadows and blush, but to be honest, the colour payoff isn't like what i get from mac.  mac's the only thing i wear, and not just because i work there.  the colour payoff is great, i admire their environmental and charity stances, and to be honest, i just love the product.  i've never had any issue with any mac product, so why fix what ain't broke, ya know?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_I would LOVE to see your case/what you take with you for weddings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm just starting out and need a good case and good idea of what all I need (or don't) for weddings._

 
i've got two seperate cases (the new mac traincase) for weddings: face and colour.

in my face kit is foundation (SFF), MSFN, concealers (select cover-up), and bronzer.

in my colour kit are the typical wedding eyeshadow/liner and blush colours, lipstick/liner/gloss, skincare, and my disposables (wands, sponges, etc.)

let me know if you have any other questions.  feel free to PM if you want.


----------



## MUALindsay (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i've got two seperate cases (the new mac traincase) for weddings: face and colour.

in my face kit is foundation (SFF), MSFN, concealers (select cover-up), and bronzer.

in my colour kit are the typical wedding eyeshadow/liner and blush colours, lipstick/liner/gloss, skincare, and my disposables (wands, sponges, etc.)

let me know if you have any other questions.  feel free to PM if you want.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ah, poo, I tried to PM and it said you disabled it or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, so I will assume you'd recommend SFF, MSFN & SCU for the perfect wedding face? 
That's what I was first going to go with, but then wondered about MUFE HD, but yea, the MAC will end up being cheaper, haha.


----------



## Geekette (Aug 20, 2009)

Just. . .WOW


----------



## Teagan :) (Sep 2, 2009)

I Am So Jealous.!
Especially Of Your Brushes!


----------



## Lucas123 (Sep 2, 2009)

Congratulations! You have an amazing collection!!


----------



## NorthGirl (Sep 3, 2009)

amazing collection


----------



## DanielleG318 (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice Collection


----------



## *Christeen* (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## ari (Oct 31, 2009)

im so envious! you've got an amazing collection


----------



## proglossip (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Your collection is amazing! It looks like you could run an entire MAC store!! haha Thanks for sharing!


----------



## primor2 (Nov 2, 2009)

woah my dream stash ;p 
you have an awesome collection, im glad i saw this too because hopefully i will be getting some new shadows and the pics helped with what im leaning towards now lol


----------



## BebeGirl123 (Nov 3, 2009)

You have an AMAZING collection. I love it!


----------



## fnudera (Nov 14, 2009)

What do you have labeled on the bottom of your brushes?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fnudera* 

 
_What do you have labeled on the bottom of your brushes?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am sure it is nail polish.


----------



## maryphillips07 (Nov 15, 2009)

for some reason i cant see it


----------



## Lady Gray (Nov 15, 2009)

Wowee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can only dream!


----------



## tina1wina13 (Nov 16, 2009)

Holy my lord dude wth!  lol this collection is huge !  I love it =)


----------



## MakeupJunkie88 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok seriously, that collection totally just made me pee a little from getting excited about all the fun stuff!  That's so friggin awesome.  I hope to have one like that when I grow up LOL =D


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 22, 2009)

I have no words!!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## maryphillips07 (Nov 22, 2009)

omg! thats amazing!!!


----------



## computergirl200 (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow.. Do you have this insured?!!

Amazing!!
Thanks


----------



## taina007 (Nov 25, 2009)

wow, you have my dream collection!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 27, 2009)

i am lost for words.. truely amazing


----------



## isabela19 (Nov 28, 2009)

your collection is amazing ! thanks for sharing


----------



## satin_yogurt (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## tennischic09 (Mar 27, 2010)

i love your pigments and blushes! nice collection!


----------



## xJustgirlie (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm sooo deadly jealous
You will have enough for your whole life.
Wow Wow Wow!


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 1, 2010)

If u "WAS" to want or not mind selling a item... Say..... The Barbie pearl sunshine beauty powder.... How much WOULD u sell it for???? I'll pay ANYTHING!!!!!!!!! 

Do u have lashes to show as well? 


This is an amazing collection. My man would killlllll me of I had this much. I had to move my socks and undies to make more space for all my cosmetics stuff. Lmao.


----------



## cindiaz (Apr 1, 2010)

OMG! Amazing collection,love it!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Apr 2, 2010)

woow
in love with your collection
i cant stop looking hehehe

enjoooooooy


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Apr 3, 2010)

So beautiful I may shed a tear. :')


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 4, 2010)

I really like the pigments just so many colours


----------



## maryphillips07 (Apr 6, 2010)

OMG! Im so jealous!! Great collection!! Love it <3 <3 <3


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

*Re: watch my garden grow!!!*

omg look at all those palettes and blushes my knees just got weak amazing


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (May 13, 2010)

*speechless*


----------



## nursee81 (May 13, 2010)

I would love to see how your organize your train case and how you have ur MU set up at home


----------



## MizzEm (May 15, 2010)

OMG. Amazing. *drool*


----------



## keeks87 (May 16, 2010)

wow what a collection!


----------



## mintbear82 (May 16, 2010)

WOW.... I wish this was a sale thread lol. Your collection is amazing.


----------



## lenchen (May 17, 2010)

wow! just amazing!!!


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## jess126xo (May 19, 2010)

OMG I think I died and came back to life! Your collection is flipping amazing!! I would love to sit in front of it all and just stare!


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

OMG YOUR BRUSH COLLECTION IS AMAZING! How do you store them all? Also, how do you wash/dry them? They look fantastic considering how much use they must get.


----------



## CajunFille' (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you so much for taking the time to show us all of your massive collection, it must have taken you forever. I can't wait to see more! Your eyeshadows and palettes are fantastic! Actually, it's all amazing!!


----------



## sunshine817 (Jun 10, 2010)

omg, that's so sweet


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## dopalives (Jun 11, 2010)

Wonderful stash!  If I had that collection, I'd get an insurance rider on my homeowner's policy.  Great pics, thanks!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jun 11, 2010)

wow is all i have to say!!


----------



## JM3535 (Jul 5, 2010)

That was awesome! I can't believe all the brushes!


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 15, 2010)

Whoo!

What an AWESOME and awe inspiring collection!!

Man o man o man - I would love to be able to sit and stare at it!

Gosh!

Do you ever B2M anything??

Do you have every MAC product you've ever purchased??

Gosh - looking at your collection makes me want to start collecting more!

Thanks for taking the time to show us your marvelous goodies!

Natalie


----------



## LC (Jul 15, 2010)

dude...i'm just...in awe! it's pretty clear you prefer the 191 over the 190...lol. and gosh you must have worked for mac forever because i see a LOT of gratis. are you selling any of it? i'm super interested in the MSFN/shimmers


----------



## Senoj (Jul 15, 2010)

Love the collection!!! I'm speechless...


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)

love your collection!


----------



## nychick1384 (Jul 16, 2010)

I am in jealous awe of your collection!...There are no words


----------



## SarahC0612 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: watch my garden grow!!!*

Holy Bananas woman! Is there anything you do not have? That blew my mind!


----------



## carlycase (Jul 18, 2010)

i would slap my grandmother for all those shadows


----------



## Hendrix (Jul 21, 2010)

Wowww. I drooled.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carlycase* 

 
_i would slap my grandmother for all those shadows_

 





 You can have mine, too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm in awe!! I want to be like you when I grow up!!! I'm curious as to how you store it all.


----------



## rrx2wm (Jul 25, 2010)

Woah, your collection is amazing! I am seriously in awe.


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh my god! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All of those l/e edition eyeshadows and pigments are amazing. I wish I started buying MAC when you started so I could have some of those amazing colors. I'm very jealous. Very.


----------



## nychick1384 (Aug 19, 2010)

OMG!!! I love everything! Absolutely everything!


----------



## jujubot (Aug 29, 2010)

Absolutely wonderful!  All of your paintpots look like candy =) So pretty!


----------



## aninhabr85 (Aug 29, 2010)

I would love to see your makeup storage =)


----------



## tennischic09 (Aug 30, 2010)

WOW! great collection!  I love how you mark your brushes


----------



## singer92286 (Sep 2, 2010)

ah! i totally want to steal your entire collection! it's beyond amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Charmmy (Oct 6, 2010)

OMG! what a great collection..


----------



## be.rgrs (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh my!!  Its like a candy store.... (or a parts store to a man).... soooo pretty.  Incredible collection!


----------



## be.rgrs (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh my!! Its like a candy store.... (or a parts store to a man).... soooo pretty. Incredible collection!


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Oct 9, 2010)

I absolutely love looking at your collection!


----------



## HMC (Oct 17, 2010)

WOW. That's all I have to say! lol I'm in LOVEEEE


----------



## tangledupinpink (Oct 20, 2010)

WOW.

  	I wouldn't even know what to do with half of that stuff. It's all so beautiful though. The colors are amazing.


----------



## dramatEYES (Oct 20, 2010)

I am so jealous, especially of your Fluidlines. Yummmm


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 28, 2010)

oh how i wish one day, i could be rich and own it all.
  	Well done to you!!!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 26, 2011)

brush porn! I love it.


----------



## myazg23 (May 26, 2011)

omg!!! you have great collection love it


----------



## devoted2makeup (May 26, 2011)

You could open your own MAC store with that collection! I'm so jealous over all those gorgeous eye shadows.


----------



## Aneed (May 27, 2011)

I just drooled all over my keyboard....


----------



## 2browneyes (May 27, 2011)

My brain is still trying to absorb all I took in....


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm still trying to pick my jaw up off the floor! This is amazing!


----------



## soezje (Jun 16, 2011)

Amazing collection!


----------



## Van4MAC (Oct 23, 2012)

Love the pics. Its pure cosmetics porn for me. Don't need that stuff, give me make-up collection vids and pictures of other girl's collections! Beautifull!


----------



## roop300 (Nov 26, 2012)

lovely collection!


----------



## macnc50diva (Nov 27, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## pearrlkitten (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow, this is an amazing collection!


----------



## Beauty911 (Dec 5, 2012)

That is so sick I love it!


----------



## Ambre Tucker (Dec 6, 2012)

So jealous I loved your pinks and all your glitters )


----------



## Honi (Dec 22, 2012)

Drooool!


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 22, 2012)

love the brushes!!  and everything else to lol especially all the glitters I want that hot pink glitter!


----------



## xxluverxx (Jan 2, 2013)

Amazing collection!  This is a makeup collector's dream come true.  I wish I had that many brushes to play with.


----------



## EllenAim (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I'm going to show this to my boyfrend who says that I have too much makeup


----------



## dolfigirl (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm loting it.


----------



## BluEyeDoc (Jan 4, 2013)

drooling


----------



## linainoz (Jan 9, 2013)

Sooo jealous!


----------



## sadiebaby781 (Jan 11, 2013)

HOLY CRAP! i'm speechless....

  	this is just too amazing!


----------



## maggers071511 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm sorry I wasn't able to see the pictures.  I really wanted to see it after all of the comments on it.


----------



## pics (Feb 24, 2013)

I really wanted to see it too. Could you upload again please?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 13, 2013)

Can you please post your collection ? pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I would love to see it !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theperfectqueen (Jun 25, 2013)

I can't see any pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Are you going to re-upload?


----------



## x33kimberly (Aug 4, 2013)

I wannna seeeee


----------

